# Hunting for the perfect RY4...



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

I do not care too much for fruity flavours. Give me the buttery dessert, and sweet stuff please.
Oupa's VM4 is fantastic, and has been my primary juice for well over a month.
I'm on my 4th bottle now...

However, I'm hunting for a great real RY4. Currently I have Greenwave that I buy in 50ml bottles. THis is starting to loose it's magic for me. 
Who else enjoys a good RY4, and what brand do you vape?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Personally I can't stand anything with tobacco flavour and like all the fruity flavours again (banana yum), but have you tried health cabin's RY4?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

I have not tried them. The tobacco in the greenwave liquid is very light, and crisp. Also not not so in your face type smell. I tried the Joyetech RY4, and that simply tastes like wet ashtray. No other way to put it. I wish I could get my hands on the original from 2004(ish)
Month End I'm going to order some nicotine from health cabin. Will add a bottle of their RY4 to test.
Thanks for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RIEFY (11/10/13)

I only vape tobacco... i have settled with juicy vapors Ry4 as my primary vape but it is very expensive at R800 for 100ml. I love it so much i just go back all the time. Got some pirates booty, heavenly tobacco, shadow and dark horse in the mail from heathers.... will report back once they arrive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

R800 is not "that" bad. I've seen juices far more expensive. 
It's about R80 per 10ml. That is more or less the same price as Totally Wicked when it is retailed in SA.
I've only used TW's Black Magic, and Tobani Seed. Was not crazy about the tobani, so kept vaping black magic for a while, until I've managed to make my own version that tastes better.

Pitty you are in the Cape. Would have loved to sample a bit before I buy. Maybe you can sell me 10ml of your own stack, then ship it with some other supplied if I buy from you? If I like, then I just add a bottle to your next order?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/10/13)

Ry4: Tobacco blend with the trends of caramel and vanilla

so someone else doesn't have to go and google it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

Not sure if anybody knew this, but you also get Ry1, Ry2 and Ry3
Basically the higher the number the more caramel and vanilla is added

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

Yip. If they made RY5, I would have bought that. For me the Tobacco should be the untertone, and not the highlight. However, it needs to be present.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

So why not buy some tobacco, caramel and vanilla flavours and make your own RY6/7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

Derick said:


> So why not buy some tobacco, caramel and vanilla flavours and make your own RY6/7


The caramel flavour I currently have does not taste like the creamy type.
I will however order some Dulce de Leche and try that next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (11/10/13)

yeah, in europe/us they sometimes say 'caramel' and it's actually custard - had a nice surprise one day at a US ski resort when they offered 'caramel sauce' for over my 'pancakes' (flapjacks)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/10/13)

Hi crafty its a pitty I do not have much left otherwise I could have sent you some....I am holding off buying more untill my heathers arrive will let you know if I do decide to purchase






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

No worries. I'm ordering various types of tobacco, ry4, dolce, and various other flavors from perfumers apprentice. Lets hope this satisfy my craving.
I'm at that stage where the greenwave ry4 is tasting extremely muted from too much vaping. I have to. 
Does any one know what the actual brand name is for "greenwave" that eciggies sell?
I cannot find it on the net.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/10/13)

Bought some synfonya today tango and vaniglia... not really a fan of these but im sure some one else will like it... pakaging looks quite nice





Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (11/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Bought some synfonya today tango and vaniglia... not really a fan of these but im sure some one else will like it... pakaging looks quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the blue one. Liqueur they say. Not tasting it. I've vaped a few tanks and giving it a rest. Will pick it up when my maroela vape is done. My fruity tanks lasts about 3 days. My vm4 and ry4 gets refilled twice a day.
How would you describe those two flavours?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/10/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Bought some synfonya today tango and vaniglia... not really a fan of these but im sure some one else will like it... pakaging looks quite nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks like a perfume brand. any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (12/10/13)

The tango has a liquorice/tabacco taste I need to vape it some more more to see what else I can taste. Viniglia is vanilla reason why I went for it is because it said tobacco and I thought vanilla would be a undertone but it is actually the dominant flavor. I dont do straight up vanilla. I vaped this after an entire day of vaping so my taste buds could have shot

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> The caramel flavour I currently have does not taste like the creamy type.
> I will however order some Dulce de Leche and try that next.


 
I love eating Dulce de Leche, but for ejuice I prefer a real tobacco taste.


----------

